# Documents in .epub Format



## Majorix (Sep 20, 2012)

Are these available for end-users? I am not talking about converting the readily available formats, I am just looking to see if the document writers have released any epubs.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2012)

The old doc toolchain may not have been up to make epubs, although they could be converted from PDFs.  The switchover to DocBook XML has just been finished, so such support will be easier now.


----------

